# I would like to see a 30 caliber air rifle for squirrels



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats right folks... I want to see a 30-06 air rifle... a break action would be nice and with 150 grain bullets i would like to see it go around 950 fps... is there any in exsistance? Would someone beable to make one for me? I would be willing to pay around 1500 dollars for it. Could someone insight me?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.straightshooters.com/


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

im not seeing a 30 caliber...


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Contact them. They are the best air rifle company in Minnesota from what I am aware of.

They would know if what you are looking for exsists and what it would cost.

http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/308_exile.html

The one result of a google search for .30 cl air rifle.

You are most likely gogin to have to go to a PCP (pre-charged pneumatic) rifle. You would charge the rifle with air from a scuba tank with about 3000 psi of air pressure. A steel tank from experience is a pain to lug around and an aluminum isn't much better. Carbon fiber woud be the way to go as they are about 7-8 pounds compared to 35-40 pounds. Think fireman VS scuba diver here.

In Fargo, there are only a couple of places I am aware of that would service such a tank. And for the general public, they would want to see a scuba certifcation card to touch your tank.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey farmer you think you would beable to get me an estimate for the whole kit kaboodle?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Are you even old enough to buy one? or are you not wanting to contact them yourself.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Not wanting to contact them myself. But if you then you would be paid handsomely... so basically that would be awsome if you could find out how much it would cost them and then add about 100 bucks on to that for you doing the work for me


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What state you live in rookie?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I live in Vermont


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

So rookie your gonna give farmerj 100 dollars for duing some background work on a pelllet gun for you? 

or am I understanding this wrong.........


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

kvernum3 said:


> So rookie your gonna give farmerj 100 dollars for duing some background work on a pelllet gun for you?
> 
> or am I understanding this wrong.........


And a pellet gun is concidered a dangerous weapon as well, especially one of this caliber and quality.

With out a satisfactory explanation of why he is unwilling to approach a dealer on his own after I have given him the info....

I smell straw purchase and will back away.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> With out a satisfactory explanation of why he is unwilling to approach a dealer on his own after I have given him the info....


Might have something to do with his age............. IIRC a few months ago he said he was 14 years old. Believe that makes him a juvenile in which case he falls under the child protection act most states have tucked away in their laws most folks are unaware of.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Gohon said:


> > With out a satisfactory explanation of why he is unwilling to approach a dealer on his own after I have given him the info....
> 
> 
> Might have something to do with his age............. IIRC a few months ago he said he was 14 years old. Believe that makes him a juvenile in which case he falls under the child protection act most states have tucked away in their laws most folks are unaware of.


If that is the case, Mom and Dad can go and talk with them, It would be a felony if I did anything without their consent and knowledge.


----------

